# IMM - 12 Weeks Review



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I was planning on doing this a while back but finally come round to having a look back over my IMM 12 week subscription with HasBean.

Firstly a quick look over the financials, the savings made assuming buying the same coffee and posting on a weekly basis was £6.90, even if I had grouped into a bi-weekly post out I would still have saved £5.10. The average coffee price was £4.99 with the top value being a £7 bag. So not top range price wise coffees however there is the function of the IMM to consider. Steve can only access large lots on the back of having a large IMM base therefore opening up the ability to get cheaper prices which are passed on. Many of these coffees would I expect be more expensive if that buying power through IMM was not present so there is more value than at first look.

Not a massive saving I hear you say but one big factor was also convenience. Having bags that can fit through the letter box meant that my local lazy arse postman would actually deliver rather than leaving a card even though I was in all the time.

Variety by region was not massive, as it the case in general with HB, with 11 of the 12 coffees coming from America and 1 from Africa. Most coffees were washed but there were a few naturals in there too and overall there was good variety in flavour profiles. Obviously this depends on when your sub is active with growing seasons around the world but would have liked a few more from outside of Americas.

Some worked better as brewed than espresso which is often an accusation aimed at HB, however the Brazilians worked well as espresso and I was never let down by any, some were just harder to get dialled in. For me though that is part and parcel of the fun!

My personal highlight was the Colombian Huila Oporapa: chocolate, nuts and silky espresso.

Overall I am happy to renew (already done) as it is great value, convenient and opens up new coffees that might otherwise be overlooked. Hoping for some more variety in where in the world the coffees are sourced, but having said that the range of flavours was pretty damn good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good review.

I would suggest that had you been looking over the 52 weeks you would have found a little more variation and an occasional £10-12 bag...aswell as little extras hidden in the packs.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes that is a caveat that I appreciate, time of year will dictate what is available over a shorter period. I suspect this next 12 weeks will be quite different to the last.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Great review......I was lucky enough (or i timed it well







) to have both the 200 and 4 year bags in my subscription.

For the convenience and service it cannot be beaten, however i too often found myself longing to try some of the other beans that were out there but i knew i would just end up with a back-log of beans i would struggle to get through.

I did enquire about a bi-weekly subscription but Steve could not accommodate as i guess his subscription process runs pretty automated.

All in all, great value but for me it did not allow enough exploration elsewhere so i did not renew - i did however go for the guest blends subscription. That suits me well.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Danm said:


> Great review......I was lucky enough (or i timed it well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, except I did try beans from elsewhere and ended up with a backlog and I didn't email Steve.


----------

